# Qballs journal



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all.

Heres my second attepmt of a journal.

I have one on here elsewher, but i cant seem to find it.

My goals are size/ strength... But staying lean-ish.

Currently i have no diet plan. For the last 24 years ive eaten like a 10 year old kid chips/ pizza/ chocolate etc.

I also hope to improve this.

Current stats:

24

5'6"

circa 13stone

Sups: MP whey, MP creatine mono.

Cheers for looking, ill update with some current photos, training log,food log as and when.

CSW


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Im extremely chuffed with myself today.

1st time ever trying 140k bench..Managed to push out 5 clean reps (then failed nearly killing myself)

Also weighed myself. Dead on 13 stone (182lbs) which im not soo happy about, but im looking leaner.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Bank holidays over.

As of tomorrow ill be back on my 4 day split (usually mon,tue,thur,fri)

1 - chest + bi's

BB bench 1 warm up 3 working

incline db 3 working.

Flies - either cable or db.

Warm up with hammer curls

EZ bar curls 3 working

Incline unilateral curls (supinated)

Single arm preacher curls (machine)

2 - Back + traps

Warm up with wide grip pulldowns

Deads 4 working

BOR's 3 working

Single arm machine row 3 working

Single arm lateral pulldowns

BB shrugs 4 working

db shrugs 3 working

3 - legs

warm up on leg extensions

incline leg press 3x 60 rep sets

Burn out with light squats

3x leg curls

calf machine 4x15

4 - delts + tris

DB shoulder press 1warm up 3 working

Smith press (behind neck) x3

DB side raises supersetted with cable raises,

Incline rear delt raises x3

Weighted dips x3

CGBP x3

kickbacks

Ropes

Todays diet:

AM porrige with musli.

shake - 2xwhey 5g creatine mono

pizza hut, some white pasta with chicken.

1apple + 1 bannana

6ish sunday roast (beef)

Shake 2x whey

just plowing through a tub of tesco CCwith pinapple chunks before bed.

C+C welcomed, will report back with some figures as the week goes on.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Trained with a different Partner for chest+bi's yesterday.

Now im aching bigtime.

Incline DB press warm up 3x90lb.

Flat BB 12x100,120,130kg then a drop set 10x120,100,60kg

Db flies 3x22kg

FSD7?? 7x12 on machine press.

Incline DB curls, 3x14kg

hammer curls 10x14,18,20kg

21's 3x32

cable concentration curls.

Today Back...

Warm up with some cable pulldows.

Seated cable row 3x stack.

CG cable pulldowns x3

Machine row 3x12 40,60,75kg per arm.

Deads 60kg, 100kg, 140kg, 160kg x12 170kg x8

(By now my backs in agony)

5x15 DB shrugs 90lb

Todays Diet (aweful)

multivit,gluco,cla, piritin.

am: musli + skimmed milk.

Whey + creatine shake

Lunch: 1apple,1banana, cheese + bacon panini

PWO: shake + creatine

Dinner: Chicken caesar salad.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Heres some pics from a couple weeks ago too..

Shall update them when/if i make any gains.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs Today.

Not feeling too great, its bloody hot and muggy today.

But...

Warm up 60 reps of extensions.

4x((Vertical leg press 180k x20reps) supersetted with (ATG squats 100k x20reps))

4x DB SLDL 80lb x20

3 supersets leg extensions + lying leg curls

3x calf raises x40reps

Diet - identical to yesterday, with the addition of a phd flapjack bar.

Also weighed myself again... Gained 2lbs now 84kg. not sure if this is good or bad, but its closer to my goal of a lean 95kg


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Shoulders and Tri's

Seated DB press, 70,80,90lb x12

Smith behind neck press, 60,80,100kg x10

Side raises x3, 16k x12... Burn out with 10k

Reverse flies x3 12kx12

Seated rear delt raisesx3 10kx12

Weighted dips (20k) 3x12

Straight bar pushdownsx3 ,stack x10

kickbacks x3 supersetted with overhead extensions 14kx12

Had a go of single arm bench press... Not sure how useful these were, but the give a fantastic pump. Probly pretty good for grip/forearms too.

Diet:

Morning + post wo shake 2xwhey 5g creatine, 5g glucosamine.

Bowl of frosties,

Chicken tikka wrap.

2 apples + 1 banana

Going out for a meal with the mrs soon... so most likely something fatty.

Tried a 25g sample of MP rasberry impact whey. so half a shake and it tastes aweful.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Today was a 15-20 mile xc cycle.. Propper hanging now.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Heres some pics from today.

Unfortunatly i look smaller and to be carrying more water..... Great.

Abs are less visable too.... I think my diet need a major clean up.

Havent figured out how to get a leg shot yet....As my current setup is a digicam balenced ontop of my monitor, shall work on that one.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Blimey! Changed alot inbetween those pics

well done


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

^^ Reps to you Tuktuk.. 1st person to comment here in 4 weeks.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Late update..

Trainings been pretty much the same as last week... Apart from hayfever hitting me hard. Constant headach since Sunday, achey, sweaty, sneezey, puffy eyed.... generally not good.

I cant remember any lifts from mon/tues...Had a 15mile xc Cycle yesterday, which again nearly killed me, actual vomit after a haul up a steep hill.

May Start fitness training with the local RFC on wednesdays... which will be hill sprints, tyre flips, circuits etc.

Legs today (again feeling rough)

Deep leg press (knees to chest) 210kg 3x20

Smith squats (ATG) 120kg 3x20

Single leg -leg extensions 20per leg x 3

Lying leg curls 15x4

DB SLDL 80lb 3x15

Standing calf raises 3x20 (machine)

Seated calf raises 3x20 + 80k

Diet??-- no existant.

Cheese and mayo sandwich around 12, tin of tuna around 5... Bed soon.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice dude .. HENCH


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Look good mate obviously putting the work in , like the tatoo on your right arm


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers for the kind words.

Im not a lover of my tat's anymore, infact i would happily get them removed.

Been in contact with the local RFC coach, Ill be joining them for fitness training on Wednesday. The have some pretty cool equipment, i was eyeing up the prowler, and a 3/4tonn plough they use for timed pulls.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

looking good, you look allot heavier than 13 stone, must say though you must be very strong if your benching 140kg for 5 reps at 13 stone, that means if your using a 20kg bar your benching 3 plates a side for 5, very impressive.

keep up the hard work.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Adam, Remember im only 5'6 though... So ill always look a little heavier.

Highlights of this week...

Flat Bench 140k x8 (last 2 were forced reps)

Deadlift 180x8, 190x3 (ran out of steam on my last one and couldnt lift past my shins - total failure)

Pull ups x 25 wide grip (very very very rarely do these... was quite impressed i got more than 5)

First traing sech with the rugby club went well... was more tired than ive ever been before.

Tractor tyre flips (length of pitch)

Tyre running with 50k sandbag

Pulling the plough 25 paces is a killer

Pushing a vauxhall corsa for 2 lengths of the pitch

Finished with hillsprints

Motivations still down, hayfevers still bad, diests still aweful.

Thats all for now.

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs Today.

Training on my own so couldnt give it 100%.

Warm up with leg extensions.

Squats (ATG) 15x60kg,15x100kg,15x120,10x140

Front Squats 15x60 (added cuffs for stabilitey) 15x65, 15x85, 15x85kg

Lying leg curls 3x15

Seated leg extensions 3x15 + drop set of 30 reps.

Lying calf raises, 3x20

Standing calf raises, 3x20

Jog home (2 miles).

A group of random gym goers complemented my squat form/ physique.. which was a great confidence boost today.

3 days off training now..will try and fit a bike ride in at some point.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Heres a pic of my wheels as promised... Havent figured out how to capture my calfs yet.

Please excuse the leg pubes.

Also annother back shot, as i like back photos.. I dont often get to see it. :whistling:


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Just got back from the gym... went for a lighter full body workout today.

Feeling great - whole bodys pumped.

Im not a big fan of light workouts, it makes me feel inferior.

Incline DB press 3x10

DB side raises 3x10

Wide grip pull ups 3x10

Smith reverse lunges 3x10 (went upto 100k - got an insane quad pump)

Rope/ cable pushdowns 3x10

Hammer curls 3x10

Bike ride at 20:00 tonight when its cooled down a bit, Then back to training as usual tomorrow.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Training this week has been aweful so far.

Chest yesterday, back today.

Nothing special to report here... getting slight bored of my routine.. need to start mixing it up a bit.

Had a hoofing sauna tonight though.. 87*c oh yeah!

Made some enquiries on AAS's. so may get my motivation back in the not so distant future


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

good progress m8 - keep it up


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers cotw,

Also thanks to Hacksii for changing my thread title.

Legs today... Had a fantastic sech,

Warm up with 80 reps on leg extensions.

Leg press: 190kg x20, 230x20, 270x20, 310x15, 310x10

Reverse (smith) lunges 60kg 3x20

SLDL with db's 80lb 3x20

FST7 leg extensions

Legs feel awesome.. however i couldnt walk around morrisons very well after


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Picked my motivation up today...

Its a bit hit and miss.

10ml of test-e, 2ml textex, 5ml tri-test, 2ml HCG, 500 dbol+ PCT..

Just got to plan out a little cycle now hmmm.

hitting shoulders and tri's in a min though.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, shoulders and Tri's were dissapointing.

Even took the 2 "sample" pills from predator nutrition before training.

DB shoulder press 80lb 3x12

Single arm side raises (slow and controlled) 16kg 3x12

Smith behind neck press 90k 3x12 dropset 80,60,40kg.

Rear delt flies, flat and incline 3x15/3x15

Stright bar pushdowns 3x15

incline skull crushers 47kg?? 3x12

kickbacks 14kg 3x15 each arm

10kg weighted dips 3x15

elbows are sore as hell.. may miss skull crushers out for a few weeks


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Chest + Bi's day.

Incline db press 3x12 90lb

Bench 100k x10, 140x5, 140x5,140x5 ( i think ill try to increase this by 10kg next week)

Db flies, 3x24kg 15 reps

Cable flies 2x15.

Incline bench db curls, 3x15 (12k,14k,16k)

hammer curls 3x10 (14k,18k,20kg)

single arm machine preacher curls (5blocks x15, 6blocks x15,7blocks x15)

^^ drop set 8 reps per block to failure.

BB wrist curls 3x20

reverse cable curls.

Forarms feel awesom.. i very rarely isolate these.

Made a banging chicken risotto for dinner.. hopefully start my cycle next monday.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Back day.

very little sleep last night resulting in an aweful sech.

Deads, worked up to 150kg..failed on 8th rep.

Wide pulldowns, 3x10.

Db row 3x10

DB shrugs 3x20...home.

Day off tomorrow, may abuse the ps3 all night and get some rest in.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok, a rest night didnt quite go as planned.

Just got back from playing 5 a-side, was a good laugh however im totally knackered now.

Legs tomorrow YAY.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Good work Qball, nice read - oh and good quads !


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Sam! Quads are nowhere near where i want them yet... Hopefully in a few years.

Legs didn't happen last night, Slept instead.

Shoulders tonight, turned into more of a chat whilste throwing weights about...So no lifts worth reporting home.

Hopefully if i wake up early enough ill blast legs tomorrow.

However, even with my god aweful diet... My abs have somehow started to appear!!! (see pic)

How is this possible!!

Also would anyone like to estimate my BF?? Im hoping below 20. :confused1:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

definitely way below 20%, id say about 12% maybe a bit lower.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Exellent... Im aiming for 10ish..then try to stick at that whilst gaining size.

weather it happens or not is annother thing.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea I would say more of 13-14% BF

Nice nipple ring :tongue:


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

pah...its a bar.

Plus if removed it leaves me with a rocket nipple.. so it stays.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Saturday morning legs... what a bad idea.

1 can of low carb monster energy, i bad of dry roasted kp nuts.

Leg press, 150k,190k,230k,270k,300k x15

Smith reverse lunges,2x60k x15, 80k x15, 100kx15

BB SLDL 60k,60k,100k x15

leg extensions 3x20

machine calf raises 3x20

The gym owner popped in during reverse lunges at told a group of newbies they should aspire to have legs like mine.. Yay

Also instead of walking...i think ill be waddeling for the rest of the day.

Picked up another 5ml of tri-test, which made my upcoming cycle easier to decide.

Will be running 1ml of tri-test 250 + 1 mg of test e 400mg PW... So 650mg PW should inflate me nicely.

Not touching the dbol, of testex.

Thats it till Monday.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking good in that latest pic mate:thumb:

You sorted a regular diet out yet??


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

As of yet..... Nope lol

Im eating cleaner, but im getting nowhere near enough of anything.

I worked it out to average <2k cals per day...<300g protein.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Well it looks like its working mate.

If you can eat a bit of sh1t but still look like that then fair play:thumb:


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers DNC, im sure it'll catch up with me sooner or later.

Then ill be forced to watch my food intake.

Today: Chest + Bi's.

DB bench, 60x20 (warm up) 80x10 (2nd warm up) 100x12, 140x7, 120x12.

Im confident enough now to lift 120 without a spot...pretty chufty with that.

DB incline. 80lb x15, 90lbx12, 90lbx12, 80lb,75lb,60lb,dropset. 8 of each.

Cable flies, 3x15

DB incline flies 2x15

Incline curls, 3x15

hammer curls, 3x15

single arm cable curls, 3x15

concentration curls 3x15.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

looking stacked! well done and keep it going


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Tuk,

Your all too nice here, i was expecting atleast one negative comment lol.

Bang - Just done 1st my jab in my right glute.

I now have 400mg of Test-E floating around inside me somewhere.


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

QBall said:


> Cheers Tuk,
> 
> Your all too nice here, i was expecting atleast one negative comment lol.
> 
> ...


ITS BEHIND YOU!

nice work dude


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Subscribed mate, will watch and see how you get on.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers guys,

Just got back from a back + traps sech.

Machine row, 100k x15, 140k x15 150k x 15.

Wide grip chins, set myself 50reps, managed 18, 13, 12,7

Deads, 100k x12, 140kx12, 150k x 9

close grip pulldowns 3x 15

DB shrugs, 4 sets of 20 using 90lb's

Need some more protein, so i may stick an order in to BBW later and try their bannoffee.

As im getting a bit bored of MP ChocNut.

Cheers


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

QBall said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> Just got back from a back + traps sech.
> 
> ...


two words mate; cookies n cream


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates...

car kind of blew up the end of last week, so been concentrating on that for a while.

Most likely wont be back to training (+ delaying this weeks jabs) till wednesday.

Running seriously low on pretein too... eeek.

Thismorning i pretty much made a bucket of scrambled egg.

10 eggs (4whole,6whites) 200g cooked chicken, and 400ml skimmed milk.

hopefully that'll do my protein intake for the day.

Been cycling to work though.... pretty much hanging by 8:00.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Update.

Im angry/ edgy and acne's starting 

Eating like a horse, pretty much anything in a 10 meter radius will be consumed.

On the plus side, today i was banging out 100k on the bench... literally like a jackhammer.

Tried with 140... no so much like a jackhammer.

Hey ho, its only the beginning of week 3... 7 more to go.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Ordered some sulpher soap today (after recommendation on here) to try and control my acne [ by acne i mean 2 spots on my forhead and one on my shoulder - however thats 3 more than i want]

Labido's up.. which is never a bad sign, atleast it proves my gears good.

Training:

Monday, chest and Bi's.

Good sech, no weight increase... Great pump though

Tuesday, back and traps.

Again no weight increase, bumped into some old faces which then turned into a WI meeting so ended up training at around 50%.

Day off today, plan is to neck loads of caffeine tomorrow then blast legs hard.

Biggest update! I have just received some caesin protein from MP.... Thats 1 extra shake now before bed. mmmm


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking great mate :thumbup1:


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

officially on a weeks leave now, planning on hitting the cv this week.

Tomorrow will be a mixed bag, fasted cardio in the gym. then usual monday chest and bi's in the eve.

Tues hopefully hitting some local XC trail on the bike.

And ill fit a morning run in somewhere too.

Sulpher soap showed up, and spots are clearing which is fab.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry theres been no update for a while..

Today i went to core fitness and trained shoulders... Saw some of the biggest men i have ever seen in my life.

Also started my TnT, which can only be described as 2ml of treacle through a 23g pin into my ****.

Ouch.

Anyways, im slightly leaner, slightly stronger, stamina is up a lot now... Before i used to pump out 8-10 reps incline db press with 90lb's.. now i can bang out 20 with ease.

However, 90lb's the max in my gym.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Being a bank Holiday.. it seems all the gyms near me were closed.

So I trotted up to the local moors armed with a few kettle bells, chains, sandbags, A trx cable system.

Did a few small circuits which left my whole body aching.

Heres a photo of me snapped doing chain + kettle lifts.










Which i liked... As knackering as they are, followed up the evening with a few mile jog/run as the sun went down.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Nearing the end of my cycle now, only a few jabs left.

Every jab's leaving me with a severe PIP too.

Ill update the pics once ive finished my injectables, then ill be running 3 weeks of low dose dbol before pct.

Other than being stronger, i dont think i look much different to the original pics i posted


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Great sech today..

Been pretty happy all weekend, nice and motivated in the gym.

BB Bench:

100kgx10

120kgx10

140kgx10

150kgx5

Incline DB:

90lbx15.. four sets.

DB flies:

60lb x 15

70lb x 10

70lbx 8

3 sets of dips to failure.

EZ bar curls:

60kg x 15

60kgx 12

60kgx 10

Supinated DB curls:

20kgx10, 3 sets

single arm preacher machine curls:

8 blocks x12 per arm 3 sets.

Really dont want this cycle to end, strength is still skyrocketing.

However, i may have 10 weeks off (inc pct) then use up my iranian test and dbol just before xmas.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all...

Feels like a long time since my last update.

Feeling Tiny/ flat.. But the PCT's improved my mood loads...Which is nice.

Also found a pic from the last of the hot weather we had:










Trainings still going well, not much loss in strength.

Ive set myself a goal of a 200kg deadlift (1rm) before xmas... Then once thats acheived ill get back On.

cheers


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

dude awesome pics!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

glad things are going well, but feck me your bench is way ahead of your deadlift if you can bench 150kg for 5 but cant deadlift 200kg (yet)

im pretty sure with a bench press like that you deadlifts should fly up if thats your aim.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Steel/ Adam.

I cant understand why my squats/ deads are lagging behind bench so much... Hopefully they'll catch up soon.

I hit a new PB for Deads on Wednesday 4plates (180kg??) for 2 reps.... However, its mashed my lower back for the last 2 days.

So my 200kg goal is within sight before xmas.

However im looking smaller, slightly weaker (reps have decreased on everything)

but now im 100% clean for the last 2 weeks.

Heres a pic now the waters gone:










Cheers for looking.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Update:

I completely messed my back up 3 weeks ago.

so training has gone down the pan.

Cant even BOR 60k now without being in agony.

To top it off - same week i injured my back i also caught a winter cold.. now thats clearing i have caught a sickness bug.

I recon soon ill have a physique of a 12yr old child


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Had an awesome sech in the gym tonight, think my motivation is coming back.

Chest.

Bench press.60k x30 (warm up) 100kx12, 140kx12, 150kx5. dropset 140x10/100x10/60x10.

DB incline press.90lbx12, 90lbx12, 90lbx12. dropset 90lbx8/80lbx8/70lbx10.

Flat DB flies. 60lbx10, 70lbx10, 70lbx10

Press ups (flush set to failure) around 25ish.

Tri's:

WeightedDips. bodyweightx12 (warm up), 20kx10,40kx5,20kx10.

Pushdowns. Stackx10 for 3 sets (v bar), supersetted with chainsx10

Kickbacks, 18kx10/3 sets.

Awesome pump, considering im on no supps, and i have been ill for a whole week.

Still skinnyfat though.


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

Good lad Qball - get at it


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Sam, I have seen you reply quite a few time on here with regards to injuries.

Apparently ive got a mild case of "scholiosis" (bent spine) Is this something i can work around/ or is it going to cause my issues with Big Deadlifts/Squats in the future?


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

if its mild then you'll likely be fine. Scoliosis in its mild form is fairly common and as long as you make sure your thoracic rotation and side flexion is good you'll survive


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Exellent, cheers for that Sam.

Well back to the gym after gorging at xmas - On my own as my partner isnt back till the new year.

Chest and Bi's (I do train the rest of my body - just only seem to post here after a chest sech???)

Chest.

Bench press.60k x30 (warm up) 80kgx12 100kx12, 140kx8. dropset 120x10/100x10/60x10.

DB incline press.80lbx12, 80lbx12, 80lbx12.

Flat DB flies. 60lbx10, 60lbx10, 60lbx10

Flush set on pec dec. 30 reps

Bi's

EZ bar curls. 27kgx20 (warm up) 37kgx10, 47kgx10, 52kgx8

DB hammer curls -single arm. 18kgx10, 45lbx10, 60lbx8

Single arm preacher machine. 3 sets of 10 reps.

BB wrist curls unweighted.

Followed up with a 20min Sauna - Highly recommended in this weather!!!!

For some reason the gym was full of cross-fitters tonight, literally running around. throwing stuff, leaving unattended weights everywhere.

Pretty glad im "clean" at the moment, otherwise i may have lost my rag a few times.

Ill try and post something other than my chest workout next. And possibly some new pics For 2011.

cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Todays Back and Tri sech.

Back,

Roman chair warm up (still have a slight lower back injury)

Cable pulldowns 1xwarm up, 3 working sets of 12 reps (stack)

BOR's. 60kg x12, 100kgx12, 140x10

Wide grip chins. 60reps unweighted

DB rows. 90lbx12 for 3 sets.

BB shrugs. 140kgx12, 140kgx12, 160kgx10

Tri's:

Cable Pushdown. 2xWarm up sets 15-20 reps, 2x working sets of 10 reps (stack)

Dips. 20kgx10, 40kgx10, unweighted x15.

CG bench. 60kg rest-pause 7sets of 10reps (15sec rest between sets)

Great Pump. Nice to be starting to lift heavy on a back day again... hopefully by new year my back will be up to doing deadlifts too 

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Shoulders:

Powerrack Bb shoulder press. 40kgx20(warm up) 60kgx10, 70kgx10, 80kgx10, 40kg to failure (30ish reps) (powerrack is bloody useless - feels so unstable)

DB side raises. single-arm14kgx10,18kgx10,18kgx8. double-arm12kgx10,14kgx10

Db front raises. 14kgx12/3sets

Reverse pec dec 3sets.

Bent over delt flies 12kgx12/3sets

FST7 machine press. 10reps/7sets.

Probly overdid it a bit, but didnt use very heavy weights.

Back to normal as of next week - If My training partner comes back.

Also received 5kg of MP "cookie &cream" flavoured whey. Revolting is an understatement.

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

So its a new year!.

Trained back today, thought ill break back into deadlifts gently (after my lower back injury a few months ago) by Doing partial deadlifts/ Rackpulls:

Warm Up with bar -felt good

40kg - still feeling good

60kg - good

100kg -great, back in the growing zone.

140kg - 8th rep.... Twang, something gave up. Wasnt on the pull, It was negative.... (whilst lowering the weight)

Guess ill be off deadlifts for a bit longer.

Any suggestions as an alternative?

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi all.

Im getting a bit slack with the updates (sorry)

As of yesterday started a new routine/ 3 day split.

Push/ Pull/ legs. (due to extra work hours)

Monday:

Incline DB press:60lbx12 (warm up) 90lb x12 (3 sets)

Flat Db flies: 24kgx12, 60lbx12, 70lbx10

Seated chest press [machine]: 3 setsx12 (stack)

BB shoulder press: 60x10,80x10,100x10

Seated DB side raises: 10kgx12, 12kgx12,14kgx12

front DB raises: 14kgx12x3

Dips: Unweightedx15, 20kgx12,40kgx10

V-bar pushdowns: stack3x12 dropset

Overhead DB extensions: 12kgx12, 14kgx12,14kgx10

Bloody knackering.

Think ill do legs tomorrow.

Not sure where to stick rear delts though.

Cheers


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Legs were a bit tender tonight so did a "pull day" instead.

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns: 12x stack on machine x 3

Single arm machine row: 40kgx12, 60kgx8, 65kgx8

DB row: 90lbx12 x3

Partial (rack) Deadlifts: 100kgx10, 140kgx10, 150kgx10 (not a great ROM, but anythings better than nothing i think)

Bb shrugs: 140kgx12 x3

DB shrugs: 90lbx12 x 3

Rear delt flies; 14kgx12 x 3

Bi's

EZ bar curls: 40kgx10, 50kgx10, 50kgx8, 50kgx2 (negative)

DB hammer curls: 18kgx10, 22kgx8

DB curls (supinated) 20kgx12, 60lbx10

Single arm preacher (machine) curls: 6platesx10, 7platesx10, 8platesx8

Just ordered some t-bullets trying to stay "clean" for a while.. hope they work.

Cheers


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Keep it up mate


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Cheers Tuk.

Yesterday i was at a loss, sat at home bored.. So decided to hit the gym.

...i wasnt planning on training so did a full body workout, light/ high reps:

Decline smith: 70kgx20x3

Db flies: 14kgx20x3

Cg machine pulldowns: 20x3

Smith BOR's: 60kgx15x4

Db side raises: 14kg x20x3

Db front raises 12kg x20x3

BB '21s': 3sets (just bar)

rope pushdowns: 3x dropsets, 10 reps per drop

Cg BB curls: 27kg x 10x3

DB kickbacks: 12kg x10x3

Standing calf raises: 3 x 20

Called it a day there, sweating like a pig... This may be my new cardio.

Today: Legs. (used the new 'bent' squat bar which is good!'

Light leg extensions: Warm Up 50-60reps.

Reverse lunges: 40kgx12 (per leg) 60kgx12, 80kgx10

Squats: 60kgx10, 100kgx10, 140kgx10, 150kgx10------(please with this as i havent done propper squats for a long time, may Push myself next week)

EZbar SLDL: 60kgx10, 80kgx8, 80kgx8

Superset; Lying leg curls + leg extensions: 10of each for 3 sets

Calf machine: 80kgx20x3

Legs are feeling fantastic/ I estimate i wont be able to walk in the morning, the inner sweep of my quads are covered in little spidery veins 

Didnt like the 'Kid' traning with his father who said "dad can you do that?" "no Son im not on as much gear as him!"

Lucky im clean, so shrugged it off. Grrr

This will be my new routine for the next 10-20 weeks hopefully.

Cheers for looking.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Just annihilated a 48oz steak... No idea what the cut was, ill guess rump or sirloin.

But completed my challenge, now i feel like im about to explode...Yay


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

You sure it was 48 ounces mate?  That is was fcuking whopping steak!!!


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I was given it as 48oz from my local butcher. Im not too fussed if it wasnt... It was still hoofing!

The mrs thinks im going to have a heart attack now.


----------



## QBall (Apr 12, 2010)

Ok, Cant walk today.... At all.

Last night i trained legs:

vertical leg press, 300kg x 15 for 3 sets

supersetted with

Squats, 100kg (ATG) to failure.

Around a 90second rest between sets.

Couldnt make it up the stairs, so passed out on the sofa last night and had to take today off work.

However had some awesome vascularity going on on the inner and outer quad sweeps.


----------

